# great uplifting article on donor eggs and surrogacy



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/02/magazine/02babymaking-t.html?pagewanted=1&sq=ivf immune&st=cse&scp=1

a great article in the New York Times. A story about a donor egg & surrogacy journey.

/links


----------

